
New GitHub Feature: Subscriptions View - jasonkillian
https://github.com/notifications/subscriptions
======
jasonkillian
For context, this was the most requested feature [0] in the isaacs repo of
GitHub requests [1].

[0]:
[https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/283](https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/283)

[1]: [https://github.com/isaacs](https://github.com/isaacs)

------
frou_dh
Very nice. Thankful that this eternal feature request has been given a good
ending.

